# Rose Hardtail bis 2000€



## xray87 (17. August 2015)

Ich suche hilfe beim der Auswahl eines Rose Hardtails bis ca. 2000€

In Frage kommen für mich das The Uprising 2 oder Mr. Big 2.

Beide bieten natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeiten der Konfiguration. Das Mr.Big 2 ist preislich am Limit.
Beim Uprising 2 ist noch etwas Luft, falls es was sinnvolles gibt.

Ich bin auf Rose fixiert, weil ich nur ein paar Meter von der Biketown weg wohne.

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Waldstrecken oder leichte bis mitlere Trails in den Bergen.

Freue mich auf Feedback


----------



## -Malte- (18. August 2015)

Kannst ja mal googeln, es gibt schon einige Fotos und Informationen zum 2016er "The Uprising" (u.a. andere Geometrie, Steckachse im Hinterrad, Side-Swing-Umwerfer und generell neues (schickeres) Rahmendesign). Könnte ganz interessant sein, insbesondere da Rose ja schon im Laufe von 2015 die Preise erhöht hat und somit der Preissprung zum 2016er Jahrgang kleiner als anderswo ausfallen könnte. Zum Mr. Big habe ich keine Infos gefunden, möglicherweise tut sich hier nichts.

Ansonsten findet in ein paar Wochen ja schon wieder der nächste Rose Lagerverkauf statt - dort wird es sicherlich auch wieder Rose Hardtails geben. Ich habe im Lagerverkauf dieses Frühjahr ein "Mr. Ride 2" (Vorgänger vom The Uprising, wobei außer der Lackierung alles gleich geblieben ist) für 1200€ statt 1800€ gekauft. Lohnt sich also, wobei du früh sein musst und am ersten Tag direkt zur Öffnung da sein solltest.

Viele Grüße aus Bocholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

